# Best DSP Plugin for Winamp



## vishuis_in (May 29, 2004)

Just want to know which is the best DSP plug-in for winamp. Well I use Dee-3 ( www.dee3.tk ), with my 5.1 Frontech JIL-1872, and it rocks baby. And the plug-in is the only reason for me to stick to Winamp. Otherwise I would've switched to Quintessential (As we all know that Quintessential sounds louder than Winamp    ), but can not do so bcoz this plug-in doesn't support the Quintessential player. Coz this plug-in appears and works in Output category, not the DSP category of the Winamp and Quintessential don't have any Output category under Prefrences window, hence not using the Quintessential for now   . But I want to know which plug-in is your choice and why.


----------



## Sinnet (May 29, 2004)

duh man
scrap winamp 
load windows media player v9 
enjoy


----------



## theraven (May 29, 2004)

lol @sinnet ....
i use sonique
light small and its good
waiting for sonique2
anyways i use dfx for sonique ... sooo i vote for dfx only cuz its good
and ive used it for winamp as well


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 29, 2004)

DFX is the best DSP plugin i've ever heard...
It has the best audio quality and enhances music unbelieveably


----------



## blade_runner (May 29, 2004)

DFX is better than the rest. havent tried Izotope though.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 30, 2004)

Heck ... Use QcdPlayer instead .. no need of DSPs ....


----------



## sniper (May 30, 2004)

Izotope Ozone here to stay. i too was a fan of wImp9+DFX and it was good untill then tho. Ozone has got loads of cool presets and boy do they work ! You can loads of things like remove hisses/vocals/ sparkle things up and stuff. using the free version you wont get the idea. here is a screenshot of a chineese version for Winamp(though im running it on QCD).

-www.freewebs.com/catriges/Images/Izotope.GIF ---[174kb]

BTW some people have great speakers and big living rooms and still look for audio enhancement. fine if they do but id like to remind them that they are not listening music the way its meant to be listened if they use all these enhancement and stuff. they don't really need any such software. if ur simulating jumbo speakers, u do it on a PC wich tiny squeakers.


----------



## sreevirus (May 30, 2004)

QCD QCD QCD...
I do use winamp and wmp with dfx though.
Has anyone given iQfx plugin for real player a try? Its also good


----------



## old fart (May 30, 2004)

Hello people my first post....

After reading these messages I downloaded DFX and a serial number  ...now when I go on line and have Winamp running DFX says it is going to confirm The serial number  ....eeek....  is it  safe to let DFX do this   This is the first time I have seen a software doing this.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 31, 2004)

Lol .... Just tell your firewall not to let the program connect to the net ... 
After reading this post I think you should also download Qcd Player ... I am sure you wont try anything afterwards ... 
www.quinnware.com ...


----------



## imjollyrogers (Jun 19, 2004)

*Dee and Winamp is the Best combo*

i've been using Winamp since 2000 and was never disappointed until that lousy winamp 3..but  winamp 2.x is the best player around....and using the Dee plugin....its quite an experience for some one like me who has tiny computer *SQUEAKERS*...thats why i voted for Dee.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 24, 2004)

Try dfx and you'll forget dee


----------



## vishuis_in (Jun 24, 2004)

I've tried dfx and forgot. I've the full version for wmp9, winamp, sonique. But never use it.


----------



## vishuis_in (Jun 24, 2004)

Forgot to tell you about the build for musicmatch, I have that also and I hate that also.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey guyz...I was about to start a topic on this thanx 4 starting......
Personally according to me QCD Player rocks.....I don't use winamp...
QCD player offers mindblowing SKINS and 4 ur information the PLUGIN IZOTOPE OZONE is available 4 QCD player n the combination of tht PLUGIN and QCD Player makes u feel like having a HIFI music system in your house.Check it out man.....


----------



## testacct (Jun 24, 2004)

To me Sonique is the best MP in the world.


----------



## Arclite (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess u haven't tried Arboretum Realizer yet, otherwise u wouldn't even think about any other DSP plugin. Its the best plug-in I hv ever used. It works best for Rock, Techno, English Classical, Pop and Jazz. Though it may not sound good with 'typical' hindi songs. Its really worth downloading. Get it from Winamp.com or Arboretum.com (600KB approx).
*download.nullsoft.com/customize/component/2002/5/5/P/large_image/Arboretum_Realizer.gif


----------



## anusoni (Jun 26, 2004)

for those truly professional sound freaks who like to configure try this 32 band graphic equalizer, i found nothing better !
its called decisoft equalizer :

*www.decisoft.de

only downside site is not in english !! hee hee


----------



## slugger (Jun 27, 2004)

i am using the enhancer plugin with winamp on my rickety mercury 440 speakers, and boy !! has it improved its performance!


----------



## vishuis_in (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah Enhancer 0.17 is a very cool DSP plug-in. And it is highly recommended. Above all it is free (and better than DFX).


----------

